# Back to where I belong...2015



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

The title says it all. I'm going back to where I belong and that is 'Powerlifting' I have tried something different, wasn't really working for me and my heart wasn't into it.

I feel that last year I have progressed really fast in powerlifting , so I feel it's something I could excel at and give it my all.

Its not an excuse to eat rubbish food because I actually enjoy eating chicken and rice on a regular basis.

Going to start working with my powerlifting coach again as I feel he is the best person to help me build my strength back up and to support me throughout my journey.

I have joined up with the BPU and I will be competing in 10 weeks time at the BPU Midlands Qualifier. I'm going to be competing in 75kg class, so I don't have to worry about cutting weight for comp







-- Goals for the comp are to hit some possible PB's and qualify









My 1RM from the last time I competed are, weighing at 66kg:

Squat: 122.5kg

Bench: 65kg

Deadlift: 162.5kg

Long term goals would be to get my Squat to 130kg, Bench to 70 + kg and Deadlift to 170kg









Can't wait for the torture squat sessions!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Back at it and it feels good

Squat day!

I warmed up the legs up with some seated leg curls warmed up to 12 x 45kg

Back Squat (knee sleeves and belt)- Worked up to a heavy six ( on the last set I had to grind the last rep out )- Felt strong and fast.

WU

Bar x 10

60 x 6

70 x 6

80 x 6

90 x 6

100 x 6

102.5 x 6 (PB for reps)

Front Squat (knee sleeves and belt- These felt really good and hit good depth

50 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5 (PB for reps)

Leg press (dropset)

200 x 12

160 x 15

120 x 15

80 x 15 ( this last set was a killer, quads were burning and pumped)

Calf Raise

3 x 20 @ 76kg

Summary: Lets just say it's good to be back, really happy with today's workout everything went well and felt right. Can't wait to start hitting some big numbers in the near future


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Northern Lass said:


> The title says it all. I'm going back to where I belong and that is 'Powerlifting' I have tried something different, wasn't really working for me and my heart wasn't into it.
> 
> I feel that last year I have progressed really fast in powerlifting , so I feel it's something I could excel at and give it my all.
> 
> ...


Some impressive numbers there for 66kg!! :beer:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Some impressive numbers there for 66kg!! :beer:


Thanks  -- Def looking forward to hitting some big numbers (hopefully) in the comp in a couple of months.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Northern Lass said:


> Thanks  -- Def looking forward to hitting some big numbers (hopefully) in the comp in a couple of months.


No worries, looks like its going in the right direction if you're hitting pb's already. Is there a very strict form you have to use at the comps or is it a case of 'as long as you've lifted it'?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> No worries, looks like its going in the right direction if you're hitting pb's already. Is there a very strict form you have to use at the comps or is it a case of 'as long as you've lifted it'?


Well you have to learn the commands that the refs give you at comps because say you squat perfect and then rack the bar before they say rack then that's a red light (fail)... Also hitting depth is crucial. Also some federations like you to have your feet flat on the floor whilst benching and most feds will fail if you bum lifts off from the bench when pressing.

Whether your competing or not I think good form can help improve the lift a lot and help to hit those big numbers, especially when it comes to the bench press where you have to make sure your keeping every tight so you can produce more power when pressing.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Northern Lass said:


> Well you have to learn the commands that the refs give you at comps because say you squat perfect and then rack the bar before they say rack then that's a red light (fail)... Also hitting depth is crucial. Also some federations like you to have your feet flat on the floor whilst benching and most feds will fail if you bum lifts off from the bench when pressing.
> 
> Whether your competing or not I think good form can help improve the lift a lot and help to hit those big numbers, especially when it comes to the bench press where you have to make sure your keeping every tight so you can produce more power when pressing.


Didn't know things were so strict but it is good though. Couldn't agree more with regards to form, if you can lift something heavy then it is far more impressive and worthwhile when you lift it perfectly, sadly you rarely see it these days in gyms.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Didn't know things were so strict but it is good though. Couldn't agree more with regards to form, if you can lift something heavy then it is far more impressive and worthwhile when you lift it perfectly, sadly you rarely see it these days in gyms.


It's very sad as people won't show them or tell them they're doing it wrong. I only improved the way I lift after training with other powerlifters.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bench Press

WU

Bar x 10

30 x 5

40 x 3

45 x 1

50 x 6

52.5 x 6

55 x 6

57.5 x 4 (I think if I had a spotter I would have reached 6 reps but it wouldn't of been pretty.)

I was amazed how quickly 55kg flew up, I can def feel i'm getting stronger at the bench press. 

Inc DB Press

14.5 x 15

17 x 15

19.5 x 12

22.5 x 8

Upright Cable Chest Fly

4 x 15-12 reps

Close Grip Press

4 x 15-12

DB Skull Crushers

4 x 15-12 reps

Rope Pushdowns

4 x 12-15 with dropset.

Felt strong on the bench and got a nice pump in the chest and triceps, very surprised to say I have only had 5 hours sleep.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Northern Lass said:


> Bench Press
> 
> WU
> 
> ...


Good benching, especially on little sleep. Forgot to ask, does the powerlifting fed test athletes?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Good benching, especially on little sleep. Forgot to ask, does the powerlifting fed test athletes?


Thanks yes it was a tough one.. I was at the hospital most of night with my youngest. BPU is a none tested fed but also has tested section too.

I did compete last year in the IPF GBPF tested federation but they brought a ruling about having to wear specific sponsored belts when competing. Which is ridiculous as I had just spent so much money on a new belt and membership


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Northern Lass said:


> Thanks yes it was a tough one.. I was at the hospital most of night with my youngest. BPU is a none tested fed but also has tested section too.
> 
> I did compete last year in the IPF GBPF tested federation but they brought a ruling about having to wear specific sponsored belts when competing. Which is ridiculous as I had just spent so much money on a new belt and membership


Bad times, hope the little ones ok. Christ there's politics in all the feds it seems! Is gear use something you'd consider?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Bad times, hope the little ones ok. Christ there's politics in all the feds it seems! Is gear use something you'd consider?


Who knows.. its the policy (IPF) as well, you could take lemsip and fail a drug test but that's it they don't even have enough money to test enough people, anyone could be cheating.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

162.5kg dead at 66kg is beast. Subbed to this, good to see workouts with no fluff in it.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 162.5kg dead at 66kg is beast. Subbed to this, good to see workouts with no fluff in it.


Thanks  - I like to go beast mode 

167.5kg is my aim for comp , I will be deadlifting on friday for the first time in 4 weeks, hope my strength is still there.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Good luck @Northern Lass, good lifts already for your weight, plus i like the fact that you have not gone mad with your goals, small goals lead to big gains, slow and steady is the way


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Good luck @Northern Lass, good lifts already for your weight, plus i like the fact that you have not gone mad with your goals, small goals lead to big gains, slow and steady is the way


Thanks 

Yes its the best way, I think. Sometimes you can get caught up in chasing too bigger number and then end up being disappointed on comp day.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Northern Lass said:


> Thanks  - I like to go beast mode
> 
> 167.5kg is my aim for comp , I will be deadlifting on friday for the first time in 4 weeks, hope my strength is still there.


You've got 10 weeks! I'm sure you'll get 170kg by then!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> You've got 10 weeks! I'm sure you'll get 170kg by then!


Now that would be nice


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Northern Lass said:


> Who knows.. its the policy (IPF) as well, you could take lemsip and fail a drug test but that's it they don't even have enough money to test enough people, anyone could be cheating.


Harsh times if you have a cold! Hope the deadlifting goes well


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Powerlifting/strongman it never leaves us no matter how much iron you push!! d die if I could never deadlift/squat agin!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

bigchickenlover said:


> Powerlifting/strongman it never leaves us no matter how much iron you push!! d die if I could never deadlift/squat agin!


So very true! its in the blood


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Nothing interesting in here today as it was rest day, I just did some cardio early morning as per.

Btw guys I am still eating like a BB. Chicken and rice every 2-3 hrs  I'm currently trying to gain whilst keeping in sort of decent condition as I will be competing in the 75kg class. I am 66kg so I have room to grow and get strong!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Deadlifts ( no belt)

Warmed up and then did.

60 x 6

80 x 6

90 x 6

100 x 6

110 x 6

Deficit Deads (no belt )

70 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 5

100 x 5

105 x 4 ( I prob could have got the 5 but my body felt wrecked..)

BB rows

20 x 15

30 x 15

35 x 12

40 x 8

Lat pulls 4 x 12-8 reps

BB Curls 4 x 15 reps

I think I probably could have gone heavier on the deads but I think because I wasn't wearing a belt it kind of knocked my confidence a bit. It doesn't help when older a men in the gym are saying shouldn't you be wearing belt whilst deadlifting. I just told them this isn't heavy for me lol. Very happy to be deadlifting again


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bench- did some speed work

WU

Bar x 10

30 x 5

40 x 3

45 x 1

6 x 3r @ 50kg ( these felt really easy, which surprised me a lot, even at the last set.

OHP

Bar x 10

25 x 6

30 x 6

35 x 6

40 x 6

Lat raise

4 x 12-15 reps

Prone Flys

4 x 12-15 reps

Cable front raise SS Upright rows

4 x 12-15

Bench- really happy with how the bench felt today, I couldn't believe how light 50 felt and the bar went up nice and fast.

Going to watch the GPC- Tattoed and Strong Powerlifting comp at the Tattoo tea Party in manchester.. will be an awesome day!- Might even get a cheeky tattoo


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Good to see you back at it and strong lifts


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Good to see you back at it and strong lifts


Thanks  - its good to be back!

Going to watch a Powerlifting meet today GPC Tattooed & Strong -Push & Pull, set up looks Fkn awesome and it's at a tattoo convention! what more can you ask for? hahaha wish I was lifting there today!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bench

WU

Bar x 10

30 x 5

45 x 3

50 x 1

5 x 2 reps @ 60kg

Wide grip bench

45 x 6

47.5 x 6

50 x 6

52.5 x 6

55 x 6 (Last rep was a bit of grinder but I managed it!)

50 x 8

45 x 10

Inc DB press

22.5kg x 8

22.5kg x 8

22.5kg x 10- Last 2 reps were a bit ugly but I did it 

DB Skull crushers

7kg x 15

9.5 x 15

9.5 x 12

12kg x 6 ( I could only managed 6 with this weight, I really thought I could have least got 8 reps with it, but it wasn't happening. )

9.5 x 12

7 x 15

Bench - The first couple of sets felt quite hard so I decided to stick with 60kg. After each set the reps at 60kg just seemed to fly up quicker each time.

Wide Grip Bench- Wide grip always seems easier for me and it's something I have been thinking about doing when i'm on the platform. I know I was using less weight but the reps seemed to be more powerful and smoother than when I was just using an ordinary grip. Really happy to have hit 55 for 6 reps 

DB Skull Crushers- These just didn't feel brilliant today. I managed 7kg and 9.5kg but when I jumped another 2.5kg I seemed to really struggle with the weight. I gave it my all and got a nice pump from it  .


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Squat-

WU

Bar x 10

40 x 5

60 x 3

80 x 3

90 x 2

100 x 1

102.5 x 3 x 5 reps ( these felt hard and awkward at first because I am used to wearing my sleeves so I know where my correct depth is , so I thought I'm going to film one set and see how they look. I was quite surprised to see how fast and easy they looked tbh.






Front Squat

60 x 5

65 x 3

70 x 1

75 x 3

Failed at 80 :sad: ( Luckily I had someone spot me but tbh he wasn't much use as he couldn't pull me up (fool) but there were spotter bars thank god.

Leg Curl

30 x 15

35 x 15

40 x 12

45 x 12

3 x 8 reps @ 50

Leg Press

220 x 8 (PB!)

205 x 15

160 x 20

Felt strong overall and I'm not so disappointed I failed at 80 on the front squat as I know did quite a lot of volume before hand. Very happy with the speed of the bar on the back squat , I was very surprised as they felt hard. Pleased with my PB on the leg press . Overall good workout and felt bloody good afterwards, now its time for me to eat


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

CGBP

30 x 6

40 x 6

45 x 6

50 x 6

55 x 6

57.5 x 6

60 x 6 (PB!!!!)






3 x 6 reps @57.5kg ( Last set/last rep was a but ugly due to tiredness)

Seated OHP

20 x 8

25 x 8

30 x 8

32.5 x 8

3 x 8 @ 27.5kg

Deadstop EZ Ext ( absolutely loved these.. I've never done them before but I def felt in my triceps today)

12kg x 12

17kg x 10

22kg x 10

24.5kg x 8

22 x 12

22 x 10

22 x 8

Pushdowns

18 x 15

24 x 15

30 x 12

36 x 10

40 x 8

36 x fail

30 x fail

24 x fail

fantastic session prob one of my best sessions so far this week. I felt super strong, bench felt really good and fast. I def could improve on keeping my back tight whilst pressing but other than that I am happy with the amount of weight I'm shifting lol.

I have love the Deadstop EZ Ext, never done them before and I could really feel it in the triceps , this exercise is def going to help make my bench and triceps stronger.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Deadlift (With Belt)

WU

60 x 5

90 x 3

105 x 1

110 x 5

120 x 5

130 2 sets x 5 reps






Deficit Dead (No Belt)

60 x 5

75 x 3

90 x 2

105 x 8 (PB for reps)

BB Row

40 x 8

40 x 8

40 x 12

EZ Curl

12kg x 15

14.5 x 12

17 x 8

14.5 x 5 x 10 reps/

To be honest I was anxious about today, I thought this session was going to be disaster! - But it was the best yet..Deadlifts felt fast and powerful. Very pleased with how the 2 x 5 130kg deadlifts went..and a nice back and bicep pump afterwards. Felt positive and proud of ones self after this.  - #TattooGains


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bench

WU

Bar x 10

30 x 5

40 x 3

45 x 2

50 x 2

55 x 2

60 x 2

62.5 x 2

65 x 4 (PB!!)






Wide bench

50 x 6

55 x 6

55 x 5 ( didn't have a spotter this time and didn't want to risk been choked by the bar.)

45 x 15

Inc DB Press

24.5 x 10 (PB!)

20 x 15

Rolling DB Ext - (really enjoyed these triceps def felt pumped after this session, everyone should try these, they're a killer lol )

7kg x 15

9.5kg x 12

12kg x 8

12kg x 8

Felt strong on the Bench today.. really happy and surprised with the 65kg x 4 PB but I was feeling knackered towards the end of the wide bench press's prob why I wasn't confident to hit 6 reps on the 2nd set of 55kg. Overall it was an awesome workout. Looking forward to meeting coach tomorrow for a squat session  .


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Squat

WU

Bar x 10

60 x 5

70 x 3

80 x 2

90 x 2

100 x 1

107.5 x 4

107.5 x 4

107.5 x 6 PB reps

Front Squat

60 x 3

65 x 2

70 x 1

80 x 3(PB)

Leg curl 3 x fail

Leg Press ( On a different machine, so weight was a bit off)

107.5 x 6

113 x 6

120 x 20 (this was brutal)

This session was done with coach.







- Felt strong on the squats and I don't think I did too bad as it was totally a different set up to what I am used to.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

WU

Bar x 10

60 x 5

80 x 3

90 x 1

100 x 5

120 x 3

130 x 2

140 x 1

152.5 x 1 (flew up)

135 x 5






Rack Pulls

100 x 3

110 x 3

Close grip Pulls

15 x 24

15 x 30

12 x 36

8 x 42

4 x 10 @ 30kg

EZ Curls

19.5 x 12 17 x 15

stayed at 17kg as I felt it was easy.

4 x 12 @ 17kg

Very impressed with my deadlifting , I just concentrated on pulling as fast I can (safely) and I can def see good numbers for the comp in 8 weeks 

Rack pulls, my body really doesn't like these..I tried 130kg and I couldn't pull it and it just feels awkward . I was thinking maybe a sumo stance would be better for rack pulls for me. I can feel it a lot more in the lower back when doing the normal stance and it worries me that I am going to injure something.

Overall a good solid workout, back and biceps are pumped , now I'm going to enjoy some yummy food tonight, takeaway me thinks


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bench

WU

Bar x 10

30 x 5

40 x 3

50 x 1

55 x 3

60 x 2

62.5 x 1

65 x 1

70 x 4 (ultimate PB!)






Bench press paused.

4 x 1 @ 65 (explosive)

Wide bench

2 x 6 @ 55kg

47.5 x 17

Inc Db press

27 x 10

22 x 15

Rolling Db Ext

4 x 8r @ 12 kg

Really happy with the 70kg Bench Press..last rep was a bit of grinder but thats ok  - 70kg was actually my aim for comp but looks like I have gone past that weight goal lol... 70 is very long overdue.. it has been a pain but finally I have reached it and now aim for higher in comp. Overall workout was good , really pushed my self for those extra reps


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Squat

Bar x 10

60 x 5

90 x 3

100 x 2

105 x 1

112.5 x 4

112.5 x 4

112.5 x 6 ( epic squatting!! @Dig sorry for tagging you but you have to see this  ) (PB!!)






Paused Squats

80 x 3

90 x 3

100 x 3

105 x 3

107.5 x 3

Front Squats

3 x 3 @ 80

Leg curl

55 x 8

55 x 6

55 x 5

50 x fail

45 x fail

140 x 12

160 x 10

180 x 20 (PB for reps)

Well what a workout I'm absolutely shattered! I'm around 6 weeks out from comp and things are lookin good.. I got told to give it my everything this week on my squatting and I feel I have succeeded at that 

The 112.5 squats felt hard but then I look on the camera and I was amazed how fast they looked. I think we're def looking at a big number for comp time  I got 6 reps on my last set but I think I may have been able to squeeze another out after watching my self .


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Squat

Bar x 10

60 x 5

90 x 3

100 x 2

105 x 1

112.5 x 4

112.5 x 4

112.5 x 6 ( epic squatting!! @Dig sorry for tagging you but you have to see this  ) (PB!!)






Paused Squats

80 x 3

90 x 3

100 x 3

105 x 3

107.5 x 3

Front Squats

3 x 3 @ 80

Leg curl

55 x 8

55 x 6

55 x 5

50 x fail

45 x fail

140 x 12

160 x 10

180 x 20 (PB for reps)

Well what a workout I'm absolutely shattered! I'm around 6 weeks out from comp and things are lookin good.. I got told to give it my everything this week on my squatting and I feel I have succeeded at that 

The 112.5 squats felt hard but then I look on the camera and I was amazed how fast they looked. I think we're def looking at a big number for comp time  I got 6 reps on my last set but I think I may have been able to squeeze another out after watching my self .


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Your progression in strength has been good


----------

